# March 2011 Member Monthly Giveway - Unclaimed



## Jim

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on March 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in February 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN*. It will go by the order you respond in.

This month I decided to celebrate Kevin Van Dams domination by giving away one of those 1.5 square bill crankbaits (in the Sexy shad color) that eveybody and their mother are talking about. :roll: :LOL2: 

Will you catch more fish with it? I doubt it. Will you catch something with it? Sure, unless your like me and launch it into a tree. 

Here is a picture of one:






Good luck to all entrants!


Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## crazymanme2

IN

Thanks Jim for a GREAT site =D>


----------



## LonLB

IN


----------



## angry Bob

IN


----------



## Derek777

IN


----------



## bAcKpAiN

in


----------



## Troutman3000

in


----------



## njTom

In and I won't be afraid of throwing it around any wood! I now have a nice lure retriever to use :wink:


----------



## albright1695

IN


----------



## cali27

In


----------



## po1

IN


----------



## bearsphan3.14

IN!
I wanted to get some of these last time I ordered from BPS. Thanks Jim


----------



## 00 mod

in


----------



## bill

in


----------



## fender66

in


----------



## nathanielrthomas

in thanks jim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In


----------



## cmatthews_jm

IN


----------



## Decatur

In.....Thanks!


----------



## arkansasnative

IN


----------



## BaitCaster

in


----------



## dyeguy1212

IN



This years red eye shad :lol: 



GAME OVER. LIGHTS OUT. 8)


----------



## poolie

IN


----------



## Brine

In!

Thanks Jim!


----------



## zerofivenismo

IN


----------



## Ictalurus

In


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## robr3004

IN


----------



## Hooky1420

IN!

That Bassmaster Classic was great to watch.


----------



## basstender10.6

IN


----------



## juggernoob

In


----------



## nuckinfutzracing

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!! in


----------



## lbursell

IN.

Its Tuesday - Doesn't anybody go to work during the day?


----------



## redbug

in


----------



## bulldog

IN


----------



## basshunter25

In


----------



## benjineer

IN


----------



## lswoody

In.


----------



## Queencitybassman

IN


----------



## FishyItch

In.


----------



## richg99

In


----------



## perchin

IN


----------



## JKTrevecca

in


----------



## weezer71

IN


----------



## Nussy

In


----------



## mangelcc

in


----------



## skimsucka

IN


----------



## DuraCraft

I'm

IN

! Thanks, Jim. That is a nice looking plug (back in the day, those were called plugs). :lol:


----------



## Mike P

in


----------



## atuck593

In


----------



## bailey86

in


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN!!!!!


----------



## Scott from NJ

IN!


----------



## cavman138

IN


----------



## one100grand

IN

The only fish I hooked into this year ran me into some sort of branch pile and I ended up pulling one of these out instead....I wonder which would have been better, catching the fish or catching the lure?


----------



## tadpole86

IN


----------



## BassGeek54

IN!

Definitely in - I didn't get this color yet.


----------



## dixie_boysles

IN! Thanks Jim!


----------



## Codeman

IN


----------



## Popeye

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic

In


----------



## hossthehermit

IN to win


----------



## bassboy1

IN.


----------



## ejones1961

in


----------



## pelagicbldr

All in!


----------



## Mpd165

In


----------



## redneckfisher

in


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## DBrooke

IN!!


----------



## freetofish

IN


----------



## brmurray

IN


Thanks Jim for another awesome contest!


----------



## aluminumboatlover

in


----------



## shamoo

IN


----------



## batman

IN


----------



## Butthead

In


----------



## bcritch

In.......


----------



## screwballl

IN


----------



## Derek

in 
thanks


----------



## Zum

In.


----------



## trophybass13

IN.


----------



## Hanr3

IN


----------



## tinboatlover

IN!!!


----------



## bassboy17

In

thanks!!!


----------



## Andy

njTom said:


> In and I won't be afraid of throwing it around any wood! I now have a nice lure retriever to use :wink:









LOL

IN. Thanks for the chance Jim


----------



## floundahman

In

Thanks Jim


----------



## LMBDave

count me IN


----------



## paDale

IN Thats a nice looking lure.It should work.


----------



## HOUSE

IN!
thanks


----------



## levron41

IN


----------



## RStewart

IN


----------



## baseball_guy_99

IN


----------



## MichaelB

In


----------



## bnseymour

IN


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked number 37 so that makes benjineer this months winner! 

:beer:


----------



## hossthehermit

CONGRATS, BENJINEER


----------



## poolie

Congrats benjineer =D>


----------



## fender66

Congrats benjineer.....We expect pictures of fish caught with this lure!


----------



## floundahman

Congratulations Benjineer


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations. I missed it by that much.


----------



## crazymanme2

Congrats benjineer =D>


----------



## Decatur

Grats! =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats man.. =D>


----------



## Hooky1420

CONGRATS DUDE!

Good prizes Jim...


----------



## bAcKpAiN

grats!


----------



## Brine

Congrats =D>


----------



## cmatthews_jm

congrats!


----------



## lswoody

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSE

I stole some ideas off of your boat Benj, maybe that hurt my chances of winning 

congrats!


----------

